# non ne posso più



## Grekh

Quisiera saber cuál es la función de esta palabra "ne" en frases como:

"Non ne posso più" ....Sé que la traducción es "No puedo más", pero ¿por qué está esa palabra ahí?


----------



## dinis.dinis

Hola,
   El pronombre personal NE equivale, cuando representa una persona, una animal, una cosa o una idea, a un complemento construido con DE en castellano. 
Non NE posso piu.= No puedo mas DE ESO.
                                               Saludos,
                                               Dinis


----------



## betulina

Exacto, normalmente sustituye un complemento preposicional introducido por DI. En castellano a veces no se hace ninguna sustitución, a veces se utilitza "de ello" o cosas así. Otro ejemplo:

-_¿Cuántas hermanas tienes? - Tengo tres (hermanas)

-_Quante sorelle hai? - Ne ho tre (di sorelle)


----------



## esteban

Pero sucede, aunque raras veces, que ese _ne_ no sustituya un complemento me parece.
qué tal:

"Ce _ne_ andiamo?" "?Nos vamos?"


----------



## betulina

esteban said:
			
		

> Pero sucede, aunque raras veces, que ese _ne_ no sustituya un complemento me parece.
> qué tal:
> 
> "Ce _ne_ andiamo?" "?Nos vamos?"



Sí, exactamente, en este caso no sustituye nada. Lo que pasa aquí es que el verbo en sí mismo ya lleva esta partícula. El verbo es _andarsene_, por lo que la partícula tiene que aparecer en toda la conjugación.


----------



## vince

"ne"  es como el pronombre " en" en francés?

no pensaba que el italiano lo tuviera también.


----------



## jazyk

Esiste il _n'/en_ anche in catalano:

Quantes germanes tens? En tinc tres.

E in olandese _er:_

Hoeveel zusters heb je? Ik heb er drie.

In italiano:

Quante sorelle hai? Ne ho tre.


----------



## Grekh

Gracias! Vince, lo sospechaba conforme iba leyendo los posteos anteriores. 

jasyk, ¡qué interesante es que varios idiomas comparten esa estructura!


----------



## norma 126

El pronombre ne no tiene una correspondencia en el idioma español
se uliza como un comodín para sustituir una referencia a persona o cosas,
sustituye entre otros a los pronombres di lui, di lei, di questo, di quello,
etc..por ejemplo:Hai molti libri?, ne ho pochi..en este caso ne sustituye a libri.


----------



## dinis.dinis

Creo que el uso locativo de NE origino' en la idea/frase subyacente, DE ESTE LUGAR, asi que semanticamente hablando, "CE NE ANDIAMO?" equivale a decir: "?Nos vamos DE AQUI?"
                                      Saludos,
                                      Dinis


----------



## jazyk

Mi sembra plausibile.


----------



## sabrinita85

*NE* puede sustituir el *objeto de verbos transitivos* ("Ne ho mangiati molti") o *el sujeto de verbos inacusativos* ("Ne sono arrivati molti"), pero no puede sustituir el sujeto de un verbo intransitivo (inergativo) como "telefonare" ("telefonear") porque en este caso el sujeto sintáctico es agente semántico.

Por ejemplo:
*Ne hanno dormito molti -->  es agramatical porque "dormire" es un verbo inergativo, por lo tanto selecciona un agente mientras que "ne" sustituye un paciente.


----------



## pickypuck

Yo no tengo ni idea de italiano y tampoco lo estudio pero este hilo ha hecho que me pique la curiosidad por otro tema relacionado. En francés y catalán existe otra partícula y/hi que en español o portugués no existe, y que también tiene esa función sustitutiva de en/ne. ¿La hay también en italiano?

Mille grazie.

¡Olé!


----------



## betulina

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Yo no tengo ni idea de italiano y tampoco lo estudio pero este hilo ha hecho que me pique la curiosidad por otro tema relacionado. En francés y catalán existe otra partícula y/hi que en español o portugués no existe, y que también tiene esa función sustitutiva de en/ne. ¿La hay también en italiano?
> 
> Mille grazie.
> 
> ¡Olé!



Hola! Sí, en italiano también existe: _ci_. *Ci* sono tre uomini --> Hay tres hombres. (verbo _esserci_)

Ti piace andare al mare? Sì, *ci* vado ogni giorno. --> ¿Te gusta ir a la playa? Sí, voy todos los días. (Aquí sustituye un complemento.)


----------



## lunapop

Hola a todos! Si me preguntan  _*"Ricevi spesso dei regali?"*_    ¿Utilizaría el NE en mi respuesta?¿Cuáles serían las posibles respuestas? Gracias


----------



## flljob

Ne ricevo molti.


----------



## lunapop

*Muchas gracias!*


----------

